# Your TSA's In Action



## MrFSS (Jun 7, 2010)

My brother just sent this to me, so I have no reason to not believe it happened to him.

*THE LATEST FROM THE TSA*

* *

_I don't want to identify the airport ... but here's my latest TSA adventure. It happened over the weekend. As I approached the screening machine I was wearing a colored t-shirt (t-shirt of color, if you will) with an unbuttoned long sleeve sports shirt. The lady shoving the luggage into the machine told me I had to remove my jacket._

_"It isn't a jacket. It's my shirt."_
 
_"Well you have something on under it."_
 
_"That's my undershirt."_
 
_"Well, you're wearing it like a jacket, so you'll have to take it off."_
 
_"What if I just button it?"_
 
_"That would be OK"._
 
_So .. I buttoned it up and went on through .... wondering just where they get some of these people, During that flight I couldn't help but think that my safety was dependent on a woman who couldn't tell a sports shirt from a jacket and who thought that by somehow buttoning it up all threats were removed._


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 7, 2010)

If TSA now makes us take off our shoes after the failed attempt of the "shoe bomber", I just wonder how long it will be until they get around to acting on the failed actions of the "crotch bomber"? :huh:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 7, 2010)

Imagine if these clown start checking people boarding trains!  Those of us that wear Amtrak and Rail Road clothing when riding probably will be considered employees and maybe asked to help strip search "suspicious" boarders!  Should make for an interesting spectacle on the platforms/ at the gates! Sheesh! :angry: (Is that a pistol in your pocket?No, just my railroad watch! :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jun 7, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Imagine if these clown start checking people boarding trains!  Those of us that wear Amtrak and Rail Road clothing when riding probably will be considered employees and maybe asked to help strip search "suspicious" boarders!  Should make for an interesting spectacle on the platforms/ at the gates! Sheesh! :angry: (Is that a pistol in your pocket?No, just my railroad watch! :lol: :lol: :lol: )


Can you imagine trying to board with a scanner? They'd probably freak!


----------



## rrdude (Jun 7, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine if these clown start checking people boarding trains!  Those of us that wear Amtrak and Rail Road clothing when riding probably will be considered employees and maybe asked to help strip search "suspicious" boarders!  Should make for an interesting spectacle on the platforms/ at the gates! Sheesh! :angry: (Is that a pistol in your pocket?No, just my railroad watch! :lol: :lol: :lol: )
> ...


I've been questioned _frequently_ by TSA about my Uniden Scanner, after they scan it...But they mostly just ask "Is that a scanner?"


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 7, 2010)

The problem with scanners is they are only borderline legal in most places.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 8, 2010)

I experienced the TSA and Amtrak last Friday when I was in New York Penn Station a group of 3 or 4 gentlemen in royal blue shirts with TSA logos walked through the main concourse. Not a big deal its a big jump to airport screenings.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> I experienced the TSA and Amtrak last Friday when I was in New York Penn Station a group of 3 or 4 gentlemen in royal blue shirts with TSA logos walked through the main concourse. Not a big deal its a big jump to airport screenings.


I really don't understand the point of having the TSA at NYP. Amtrak has their own police that are decked out like they are going on a swat team raid with body armor and drug dogs. Amtrak police are full police officers with the power to arrest, right? So what is the point of having a rent a cop TSA guy there? TSA has no power to arrest anyone, right?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 14, 2010)

TSA is responsible for security at train stations as well as airports. I doubt that the folks at NYP were "rent a cops", but were probably manager-types there to make sure that things were going as they should.


----------

